# Betrug mit apps



## trojanhorse (23 Februar 2012)

Kennt jemand die "Firma" w2mobile.com?
Von der Firma findet sich nicht mal eine Website.
Achtung, wenn der Name auftaucht!
Anscheinend habe ich via Link einen Dienst namens "Crazy X-mas" in Anspruch genommen.
Das Ganze soll sich Anfang Januar abgespielt haben (sagt ja wohl schon alles).
Auf Nachfrage kriege ich dann eine email, in der aufgelistet ist, wann und wie ich das beauftragt haben soll. Anscheinend soll ich damals eine email zu dem Thema bekommen haben. Das wüsste ich,
sonst hätte ich den Sch... ja sofort abbestellt.
Jedenfalls werden da pro Woche satte 4,99 EUR abgebucht.
Klagen lohnt sich wie immer bei dem Schaden nicht... Halt wieder so ein Laden, der auf der Welle reitet.


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2012)

trojanhorse schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die "Firma" w2mobile.com?
> Von der Firma findet sich nicht mal eine Website.


Google kennt sie, die w2mobile GmbH, aus Köln. Zumindest in 2010 hatte die Firma auch mal eine Supportnummer: 08008364782.

Heißt heute übrigens W2M GmbH und ist beim AG Köln unter der *HRB 55079* eingetragen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Februar 2012)

Vor langer Zeit hieß die Firma noch ganz anders


> 20.04.2005
> 
> HOHENSTAUFEN ZWEIHUNDERTACHTUNDSECHZIGSTE (268.) Vermögensverwaltungs GmbH, Köln (Landgrafaenstr. 106a, 50931 Köln). Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 15.04.2005 hat eine Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 2 und mit ihr die Änderung des Unternehmensgegenstandes beschlossen. Neuer Unternehmensgegenstand: die Erbrigung von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen. Nicht mehr Geschäftsführer: Cxxx, Frxxx-Mixxx, Leverkusen, *xx.xx.1969. Bestellt als Geschäftsführer: F*, H*j*, Köln


 
Hat der Herr mit dem ungewöhnlichen Vornamen dort noch das Sagen? Gleich mal nachsehen. Woran erinnert mich der Name nur.

Ach klar!


> 27.05.2005
> 
> 
> HOHENSTAUFEN ZWEIHUNDERTACHTUNDSECHZIGSTE (268.) Vermögensverwaltungs GmbH, Köln (Landgrafaenstr. 106a, 50931 Köln). Die Gesellschafterversammlung hat am 19.05.2005 beschlossen, die Firma und entsprechend den Gesellschaftsvertrag in § 1 Ziff. 1 zu ändern; das Stammkapital um EUR 200,00 auf EUR 25.200,00 zu erhöhen und entsprechend den Gesellschaftsvertrag in § 4 zu ändern. Neue Firma: W2Mobile GmbH. 25.200,00 EUR. Bestellt als Geschäftsführer: T*, Chr*, Köln, *xx.xx.1977; W*, Ol* M*, Bonn, *02.06.1975


 


> Zwischen W2Mobile GmbH als beherrschter Gesellschaft *und der Venista Holding GmbH & Co. KG mit Sitz in Köln* (Amtsgericht Köln, HRA 22732) besteht ein Gewinnabführungsvertrag vom 24.10.2006


 
Venista. Na klar!
2009 ist der Herr mit dem seltsamen Vornamen als GF ausgeschieden.
2010 der Umzug 





> W2M GmbH. Änderung zur Geschäftsanschrift: Kaiser-Wihlem-Ring 27, 50672 Köln.


 
Vor 6 Jahren fiel die Firma Venista in Australien unangenehm auf, daher kam mir der Name der GF so bekannt vor.
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/510022

In UK werden die Venistas auch negativ erwähnt.

Nur in Deutschland nicht. Da darf man ja alles...
Die Firma führt u.a. zur Wapme. Bester deutscher Mehrwertsumpf. Toleriert und protegiert, weil die Frau Aigner nix kapiert. Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Februar 2012)

trojanhorse schrieb:


> Halt wieder so ein Laden, der auf der Welle reitet.


Um meine Grabung verkürzt auf den Punkt zu bringen: Nix da "so ein Laden", sondern oberste Liga der Branche. Nur halt unter anderem Namen. Oder unterste Schublade, wie man's nimmt.


----------



## trojanhorse (27 Februar 2012)

Irgendwas ist bei uns was mit der Beweislast falsch.
Normalerweise müsste der Laden doch erst mal eine "Leistung" nachweisen.
Aber so wird das wohl auch auf Dauer nix. Die Provider schleusen das halt auch nur durch.

Aber danke für die Infos.


----------

